# very quiet christmas...



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

this was shot with a yashica 4x4 tlr.. one 46mm film rolled into 127 paper.  Process the negs at the drugstore and the scan was made by me.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 18, 2007)

santa dancing in a graveyard. 


Niiiiice.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

Truth is stranger than fiction.  I was testing the camera I had nothing to do with the scene...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, technicly, i can see there's some funny looking curves around santa. don't know what that's all about.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 19, 2007)

negative directly on the glass of the scanner... there is a name for it but I forget right now. I have yet to cut a 46mm mask for scanning.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> negative directly on the glass of the scanner... there is a name for it but I forget right now.--


Glass slide come in anit-newton, so I guess they are newton ring?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 19, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Glass slide come in anit-newton, so I guess they are newton ring?


 

yep thats what it is see how fast the mind goes. I broke down and cut a cardboard mask for the 46mm so that shouldnt happen again.


----------

